# Programmas / Software >  MMC kartes draiveris

## defs

Lietoju laptopu hp dv6000. Šim kādreiz bija vista iekšā,tagad xp. Un pēc xp uzlikšanas no slota negrib lasīt MMC karti,bet SD karti lasa ar prieku. Par cik man te viena karte laba mētājās,tad varbūt iespējams uzlikt kādu draiveri,lai dators spētu karti nolasīt. Kad karte iekšā focikā vai telefonā,tad tā strādā,tas nozīmē,ka nav bojāta. Es te goglē meklēju,bet tapat neko nesapratu...
 Tūlīs palaidīšu ubuntu,redzēs,ko tas darīs...

...ubuntu arī atver karti.Tad kaut kas trūkst tam xp.

----------


## Texx

Nu jaunākie draiveri no HP.com lapas un vajadzētu strādāt.

----------


## defs

Es tur apskatijos un tāpat neko nesapratu.Labākais bija,ka jāsāk ar zīmuli bakstīt kontaktus,ja kaut kas neiet   ::  
Ja viena karte iet,bet otra neiet,tad jāmaina to karti ,kas neiet-tādi padomi. Bļin,bet kāpēc ubuntu nolasa no tā paša slota? Tad jau datoram pašam ierīču draiveri kārtībā,varbūt kaut kas tam xp pietrūkst?

----------


## JDat

Da bļin. Tā arī pasaki, kas tieši un kā nestrādā. nevis: man vajag MMC draiverus, jo SD strādā, MMC nestrādā. Pēc tam gānies ka nav dzelžu problēma un nestrādā tikai Win. Izskatās ka tev (tā pat kā man) ir komunikāciju problēma forumā. Kāpēc uzreiz nevarēji detalizēti pastāstīt?
http://www.google.com/#hl=en&expIds=...32b8af52b7e0b8

Vai kaut kā tml.

----------


## defs

> Da bļin. Tā arī pasaki, kas tieši un kā nestrādā. nevis: man vajag MMC draiverus, jo SD strādā, MMC nestrādā. Pēc tam gānies ka nav dzelžu problēma un nestrādā tikai Win. Izskatās ka tev (tā pat kā man) ir komunikāciju problēma forumā. Kāpēc uzreiz nevarēji detalizēti pastāstīt?
> http://www.google.com/#hl=en&expIds=...32b8af52b7e0b8
> 
> Vai kaut kā tml.


  Man lielākā problēma,ka nerubiju fišku programmu lietās. Tāpēc grūti paskaidrot,ko vajag,ja nezinu,kam jābūt. Tas ir tas pats,ja kāds atver kādu kasti,grib saremontēt,bet nezin kāds tranzistors izskatās...

----------


## defs

Atvēru šo,updatēju iekrāsoto-nekādas izmaiņas...

----------


## JDat

Sāc ar to ka sakārto dzeltenās jautājuma zīmes.
Tādos gadījumos parasti lietoju: http://www.pcitree.de/
un novelku jaunāko datu bāzi no: http://members.datafast.net.au/dft08...ds/pcidevs.txt

gan jau ka sapīpēci kā šo programmu lietot. Tad arī sapīpēsi ko vēl jānovelk un jāuzinstalē. 

Defaultā lietotājam u\instalējot logus, jāparūpējas lai nav dzelteno jautājuma zīmju vai tml problēmu ar dzelžu draiveriem.
Tikai atvancēts lietotājs var atļauties (ja zina) dažas dzeltenās zīmītes tajā logā.

Tā ka. Sainstalē līdz galam īstos draiverus un tad skaties, kas strādā, kas nestrādā.

----------


## defs

Tās 3 jautājuma zīmītes ir vienīgās,kas ir-visas disku prasa,kurš man nav.Kad nopirku šo kompi,tad iekšā no ražošanas bija vista-arī tad absolūti nekādi diski līdzi nebija.Pats pakoju jaunu ārā no kastes.
Tad laikam jāmeklē tas cilvēks,kas man uzlika xp.Vai varbūt drīkst arī citu xp disku ielikt?

----------


## JDat

Var arī citu XP disku ielikt, bet, protams, labāk ir ka atrodi vajadzīgos draiverus un uzliec. Jāparokas pa hp.com un jāpagoogļē. Būtu man pa rokai tā kaste, tad es pats atrastu. Uz bildēm nevaru pateikt, varu tikai uz sajūtām un tausti pateikt zāles.

----------


## defs

sk.,paldies,būs kādu vaļas brīdi jāaiziet ciemos pie viena kovboja,kam ir tas xp..
Nav jau baigā traģēdija.Man vienkārši ērtāk izņemt no fočuka karti un iebāzt tajā slotā,nekā meklēt,kur atkal kabelis pazudis. Kad karte fočukā,tad jau atpazīst.

----------

